# Before & After - AKC Ch Annie running for a CAT Title



## NOLA Standards

Annie needs another leg for a title...and not certain when we'll get to do it. Right now the next tests in our area are planned for the first week in November. The weather will be cooler, but... Annie's breeding is planned for the first of November - so it will be close! 

I've posted what I call her Before and After pictures. The first photo is Annie at PCA just after the Parade of Champions. The following pictures are Annie in pet continental on the lure course. Before she runs I wet her down (it was 90 at 8 a.m. the day of her last successful run) and her coat stays kinked.

We have some fine tuning to do - if she catches the lure she stops - she figures she's caught it (and she has - duh :alberteinstein but that's not how the test is run. If they keep the lure well ahead of her no problem - so maybe that's not for us to fix... But, since she loves skateboarders, cyclists, kitties and bumble bees I figured she'd love the lure, and she does.

It's a fun day - CAT is for all breeds and testing is often done before or after a Coursing event. Watching the site hounds run is pretty awesome and they (the site hound people) have been really welcoming.

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Olie

She is a perfect package! Impressive. She has a pretty dainty head. Most reds I see have somewhat of a larger head muzzle I suppose. Nice


----------



## Quossum

How fun! She looks great, and I love how you caught her in the collection phase in that center photo.

I took my Borzoi--genuine sighthounds, mind you!--to a lure *test* one time. The people were apparently harried from too many people wanting tests, because they jiggled the line one time while Moxie happened to be looking the other way, of course she didn't chase it, and they were all, "NEXT!" My sputtering for "another chance" was ignored, and my lure coursing experience died there, after having lived for all of three seconds! :aetsch:

--Q


----------



## Spencer

Quossum said:


> How fun! She looks great, and I love how you caught her in the collection phase in that center photo.
> 
> I took my Borzoi--genuine sighthounds, mind you!--to a lure *test* one time. The people were apparently harried from too many people wanting tests, because they jiggled the line one time while Moxie happened to be looking the other way, of course she didn't chase it, and they were all, "NEXT!" My sputtering for "another chance" was ignored, and my lure coursing experience died there, after having lived for all of three seconds! :aetsch:
> 
> --Q


The problem is, people bring dogs all the time that could care less - I should know... I have a greyhound who just watches it "run" away and turns his back like, "Oh well... maybe next time, right?" lol. This is the same dog that has tracked, jumped and caught a bird mid flight. Bags just don't do it for him!

The last coursing day I was at, a woman brought her (gorgeous) mutt to see if he would fun run, and he absolutely loved running... except he was having fun running along side HER, not even paying attention to the lure. More than one person told her that (along with a judge) and she just stood under one of the easy ups and complained that he didn't even get a chance, and was quite nasty about the judge. They gave her another chance and the same thing happened as the first time (and he stopped when she stopped), to which she blamed everyone else. lol


----------



## Spencer

I want to meet this gorgeous girl one day... I'm so sad I didn't seek her out in Wichita Falls (I think it was)! 



NOLA Standards said:


> Annie needs another leg for a title...and not certain when we'll get to do it. Right now the next tests in our area are planned for the first week in November. The weather will be cooler, but... Annie's breeding is planned for the first of November - so it will be close!
> 
> I've posted what I call her Before and After pictures. The first photo is Annie at PCA just after the Parade of Champions. The following pictures are Annie in pet continental on the lure course. Before she runs I wet her down (it was 90 at 8 a.m. the day of her last successful run) and her coat stays kinked.
> 
> We have some fine tuning to do - if she catches the lure she stops - she figures she's caught it (and she has - duh :alberteinstein but that's not how the test is run. If they keep the lure well ahead of her no problem - so maybe that's not for us to fix... But, since she loves skateboarders, cyclists, kitties and bumble bees I figured she'd love the lure, and she does.
> 
> It's a fun day - CAT is for all breeds and testing is often done before or after a Coursing event. Watching the site hounds run is pretty awesome and they (the site hound people) have been really welcoming.
> 
> Tabatha
> NOLA Standards


----------



## NOLA Standards

Spencer,

She was registered in Wichita Falls but finished the week -or 2 before! (at least I think that's the show...) We've had a great time together - traveling and showing and now hanging out with the lure/rally/obedience people- and she always seems to draw a crowd.

Certainly because she's so unusual for a red. Vibrant color with fabulous pigment/points. And very petite -with nice type. But probably more because she's SO wiggly friendly and loves loves loves attention. She's missing that aloof poodle attitude! On more than one occassion, when Annie was traveling with Kadie and Betty, they complained while they were trying to get the poodles ready there was a crowd at the set-up because of Annie. She could never be on a table out front because she thought she was the "Greeter".

At the practice/fun and title runs she's still a character. The last run - when she would have titled - she left me on the course with my mouth open as she trotted to the car and stood by the door! She was ready to go, it was hot and she was tired and she'd already run once! The Huntmaster coughed a laugh and said, "Honey (this is the South remember), looks like she's not planning on running again today..."

Little Twerp!

Aren't poodles the best!


----------



## spoowhisperer

She is just so so so beautiful. I study reds. Not that I have any expertise, because I certainly don't, but those beautiful heads and faces go straight to my heart.
Tell me more about her personality!


----------



## Spencer

NOLA Standards said:


> At the practice/fun and title runs she's still a character. The last run - when she would have titled - she left me on the course with my mouth open as she trotted to the car and stood by the door! She was ready to go, it was hot and she was tired and she'd already run once! The Huntmaster coughed a laugh and said, "Honey (this is the South remember), looks like she's not planning on running again today..."
> 
> Little Twerp!
> 
> Aren't poodles the best!


Lol how funny!

And yes, poodles are the best... I say this as mine meanders up to me, chewing and smacking his lips in the most gleeful way. God knows what he ate, but I think it was a piece of toilet paper that he happy got ahold of this morning while feeling better. :doh:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

I wish you and Annie luck getting her title. Hopefully you will find something somewhere before she is preggers, and can get that last leg. All the best! She looks like she is running like the wind. Maybe you should call one of her daughter's Mariah (remember the old song "They Call The Wind Mariah"?)


----------



## CT Girl

I hope you and Anne get that title before she starts in her new role as mom. She sounds like a girl who knows her mind and when it is hot and she is tired she is done. Smart girl.


----------



## MyDogElwyn

She is lovely - hope you keep us updated on the title, cant wait to hear the results!  I wish you both the best!


----------



## Fond of Poodles

Beautiful girl! I laughed out loud at your story of her running to the car! Those pictures are awesome, particularly the 3rd one - she's really moving!


----------



## Eclipse

*Coursing Aptitude Test*

Tabatha,

I LOVED the coursing pics of your girl!! I joined this forum a bit ago and mostly have been lurking on the various threads looking to see where I can contribute. I have a very well bred girl from many generations of champions with outstanding structure for what I planned to train her for but with the unfortunate confirmation fault of a very gay tail (which my breeder was quite up front about in the confirmation evaluations). However, I wanted my girl strictly for performance as I am involved in multiple disciplines - she tested out tops in the litter in that respect and I have never for one minute been sorry I chose her!! She is 3 1/2 and we are already titled in upper levels in obedience, rally, agility and herding. We have been to numerous coursing fun runs with the local coursing club and my girl is just insane with her drive - she runs the full course as opposed to what non-sighthound breeds need to run to get coursing ability tests and runs better than many of the sighthounds - she is the unofficial non-sighthound mascot of the club! If I can ever figure out how to post pics or video of her coursing I will.

Diane and Fallon
ARCHX RL1X RL2X Calisun Night Flight, CDX, RE, NF, NA, OAJ, CL1-R, CL1-S, CL1-F, CL2-S, CL2-F, CGC, HIC


----------



## Keithsomething

I loved the photos of Annie running the course Tabatha! I'm sure she'll finish her CAT in no time


----------



## NOLA Standards

Eclipse,

A coursing title was only something I had read about and thought Annie would enjoy. Deep South Obedience Club sent out emails about the fun runs so we went! The course we ran for the CA Test legs (actual test day) were the same courses the sighthounds ran the same day, BUT they ran together and we ran one at a time.

I actually think (if it's possible) Annie would run even harder if she were competing for that lure! 

On my end, all I have to do is not cheer for her while she runs  Nothing like the training you have done for ya'lls titles. NICE!

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Spencer

See... I wish once obtaining the CAT that dogs could run together like the hounds do. I understand why not, especially when it comes to mutt puppies like the one I want to get a CAT on (no standard so it wouldn't be a fair run), but I think it would be so much more fun for them.

The chase is the fun though, so I guess I'll just have to be happy for her that she gets to catch and rip a back to shreds barking the whole way!


----------



## Rowan

Congrats! Love seeing a poodle in the CC running at full speed and looking athletic.


----------

